
Show HN: Tech2Pocket – find better tech articles with Pocket - cqcn1991
http://productchaseapp.herokuapp.com/tech2pocket
======
cqcn1991
Hi, this is a small demo I made not long ago. I love to read articles about
product, internet, especially from Great people like Paul Graham, Andrew Chen.
etc. So I thought about setting up a personal RSS reader, and filter the feeds
with Pocket Index, to select out better content for reading. And here is the
result. It's not pretty-looking, but it's useful for me, and I hope this would
help you too.

